# Plant ID?



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi.

I have a few plants that I don't know. I've included pictures and growing characteristics.

The first one I am pretty sure is glossostigma elatinoides. It grows upright in shaded areas and carpets in areas with no cover. You can see it carpet in the last couple of pictures.

The second is some random floating plant I picked up from Aqua Inspiration

The third is the stem plant that has two leaves at each node. Its the plant just to the left of the glosso carpet. Not the asian ambulia. I'm not entirely positive but I think there may have let off plantlets. It could just be that something chewed through it though.

Any identifications would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for looking!


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

glosso..is correct
the floating plant is duckweed..
the other I can't tell from the pics


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

the floating plant in pic 2 is not duckweed. It appears to be possibly salvinia, although I don't recall it being chained like that. The leaves do look like salvinia.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Salvinia, not duckweed, seconded. Much nicer than duckweed IMO.


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

I know underwater it reflects silver. A friend identified the last one for me  its dalipia (sp?) 

Thanks for all the help  

Ps. There is duckweed but its the common kind and is much smaller.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Could you and your friend mean _Didiplis diandra_? Plant Profile.

This is the first place I look to plant ID; http://www.tropica.com/plants/plant-list-a-z.aspx There happens to be only one species beginning with the letter "D".


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Hahha yes that is it. Latin names will be the end of me.


----------

